# Phobias



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)

(Caption reads)  Luposlipaphobia: the fear of being pursued by timber wolves around a kitchen table while wearing socks on a newly waxed floor.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 3, 2016)

Claustrophobia

View attachment 30406


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)

Early stages of math anxiety


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## tnthomas (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## tnthomas (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)

Bubble wrap phobia...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2016)




----------

